# ByteArray zu String dann wieder zu ByteArray



## AndrejT (1. Mai 2015)

Guten Tag

Von der Berufsschule habe ich denn auftrag gekriegt an einer Android Applikation zu basteln. 

Das Endresultat der Applikation soll ermöglichen das man von einem Android Gerät Bilder auf das andere Android gerät senden kann.

Dies mache ich mit einem Server dazwischen ohne ein Protokoll sondern mit einer Datenbank.
Datenbank: NoSQL - MongoDB
Schnittstelle zwischen Gerät und DB: RestHeart API

Mein Vorhaben: Nachdem das Bild von einem Gerät ausgewählt wurde sollte das Bild in ein byteArray konvertiert werden und dann in einen String damit man das mit PUT Request auf die Datenbank kann speichern.

Danach sollte das andere Gerät diesen String holen, es in byteArray wieder konvertieren und es dann als Bild anzeigen lassen.

*Mein Problem:* Von der Datenbank kriege ich ein String (der aussieht wie ein byteArray) wie kann ich nun den Typ ändern, von String auf byteArray. Wenn ich es mit string.getByte() mache kriege ich von diesem String wieder die Bytes, sprich ich wandle bytes (welche als String gespeichert sind) nochmals in bytes um.

Wie kann ich nur den typen ändrern damit ich diese bytes (die als  string gespeichert sind) in ein byteArray konvertieren damit ich es anzeigen lassen kann?


----------



## Flown (1. Mai 2015)

Beispiel wäre nett. Wie es jetzt aussieht und wie es aussehen soll.


----------



## InfectedBytes (1. Mai 2015)

Um einen String aus einem byte-array zu erzeugen kannst du dieses Array einfach dem String konstruktor mitgeben:

```
byte[] data = ...
String str = new String(data);
```


----------

